# [SOLVED] problem z wicd

## sherszen

Witam,

Mam pytanie odnośnie wicd. Posiadam dwa interfejsy: eth0 i wlan0. Często mam podpięty kabel, a zdarza się, że potrzebuje skorzystać z wifi. Zainstalowałem więc wicd. Problem w tym, że on nie potrafi pobrać adresu IP poprzez dhclient. Rozwiązaniem jest dhcpcd. Drugi problem dotyczy niemożności podłączenia się do wifi, jeśli mam podłączony kabel w eth0. Wicd potrafi zaprotestować, że hasło autoryzujące do wifi jest nieprawidłowe. Po odłączeniu kabla mogę się podłączyć.

Tylko ja mam z tym problem?

Można używać dhclient z wicd i łączyć się z wifi, gdy podłączony jest kabel?

Pozdrawiam!Last edited by sherszen on Thu Aug 29, 2013 5:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

Daj sobie spokój z Wicd, jeśli głupieje, ustaw sobie dla wlan0 dhclienta w /etc/conf.d/net i wifi obrabiaj bezpośrednio przez wpa_supplicanta i wpa_gui.

Sznurek:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant

----------

## sherszen

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Daj sobie spokój z Wicd, jeśli głupieje, ustaw sobie dla wlan0 dhclienta w /etc/conf.d/net i wifi obrabiaj bezpośrednio przez wpa_supplicanta i wpa_gui.
> 
> Sznurek:
> 
> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant

 

Niestety nie ma wtedy automatyki. Musiałbym dać jakiś timeout, żeby pobieranie dhcp nie działało jak np. kabel sieciowy jest niepodłączony i odwrotnie.

----------

## SlashBeast

popatrz w log wicd, moze masz wlaczone uzywanie kabla jak jest dostepny?

----------

## Jacekalex

 *sherszen wrote:*   

>  *Jacekalex wrote:*   Daj sobie spokój z Wicd, jeśli głupieje, ustaw sobie dla wlan0 dhclienta w /etc/conf.d/net i wifi obrabiaj bezpośrednio przez wpa_supplicanta i wpa_gui.
> 
> Sznurek:
> 
> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant 
> ...

 

W /etc/conf.d/net możesz ustalać dowolne akcje.

Weź sobie poczytaj ten dział dokumentacji:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=4

I zainteresuj się szczególnie parametrem ifplugd_eth0="..."  zamiast opowiadać bajki z tysiąca i jednej nocy.

Tutaj najświeższa wersja:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4

Także nie "nie ma wtedy automatyki" tylko "pacjent nie wie jak to zrobić".

Nawiasem pisząc Wicd chyba też się wykłada na takich kombinacjach, bo inaczej w ogóle nie byłoby tego wątku.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## sherszen

Zrobię emerge -C i nie będę tego cuda używał. Dzięki za pomoc!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canis_lupus

W sumie to dziwne to jest, bo wicd to jedyne co u mnie w miarę sensownie działa.

----------

## sherszen

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> W sumie to dziwne to jest, bo wicd to jedyne co u mnie w miarę sensownie działa.

 

U mnie nie potrafi skorzystać z dhclient, a ten klient dhcp u mnie działa najszybciej. Nie potrafię go pożenić z wicd, dlatego jeśli wicd to jestem skazany na dhcpcd, którego nie lubię. Dodatkowo, czemu mam wypinać kabel, żeby korzystać z wifi? W konsoli mogę zawsze klepnąć dhclient wlan0 i mam wlan, jak chce ethernet, to znowu dhclient eth0 i nie ma problemu. W tle chodzi sobie wpa_supplicant, który wykonał czarną robotę. Wniosek z tego, że takie kombinacje są możliwe i nie powinno to sprawić problemu wicd.

Niedawno przeszedłem na kernel 3.10 i zainstalowałem wicd w tym samym czasie. Nie widział mi sieci, bo zapomniałem wkompilować cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility. Naprawiłem to, to potem "bad password". I znów grzebie po kernelu, czy czegoś nie zapomniałem. W końcu uruchomiłem stary kernel, gdzie wifka działała i ten sam problem. Odpiąłem kabel i nagle hasło zrobiło się poprawne.

Nie wiem czego to wina. Może ja mam namieszane w systemie? To już 3 lata chodzi, ciągłe merge/unmerge, gcc zmieniane, glibc nawet cofane, ale z kompilacją problemów nie ma.

Kiedyś zrobię Jackową reinkarnację, ale póki co pozbawione jest to sensu.

----------

## Jacekalex

Musisz wypinać kabel, żeby się połączyć przez wifi?

Ja bym w takiej sytuacji skonfigurował sieć wifi  w wpa_supplicancie (np przez wpa_gui),

a potem naskrobał sobie skrypta, który przełącza karty, jedną wyłącza, drugą włącza.

Da się też takiego skrypta ożenić z ifplugd na kilka sposobów, albo podpiąć pod ikonkę na pulpicie.

Kilka linijek w bashu, łatwiej to ogarnąć, niż tony dokumentacji czy humory graficznego konfiguratora "do wszystkiego".

Tu masz przykład, jak wpa_cli (też kawałek wpa_supplicanta -jak wpa_gui) umieścić w skrypcie basha:

http://pastebin.com/G3ta4zsa

Autora nie znam.

Natomiast wpa_supplicanta wolę od NM i Wicd dlatego, że jak pokombinuję z konfigiem, to potem wpa_supliant może automatycznie wybierać sieci i się łączyć, a konfiguracja przez WPS też jest tylko w czystym wpa - obrabiają to wszystkie współczesne routery.

Można też odpalić dodatkowo wpa_cli w trybie demona, żeby automatycznie odpalał różne akcje poprzez zewnętrznego skrypta, w zależności, jaką sieć znajdzie wpa_supplicant.

np:

```
wpa_cli -B -a /usr/local/bin/wpascript
```

Przykładowy skrypt do odpalania przez wpa_cli działający w trybie demona:

```
/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_cli.sh
```

Identyfikator aktualnej sieci jest przekazywany z wpa_cli do skrypta  jako zmienna WPA_ID_STR - nazwa taka, jak w pliku konfiguracyjnym wpa_supplicanta.

Całość jest jak plastelina, jak ulepisz, tak będzie chodzić.   :Wink: 

A jak będziesz miał ze cztery promile   :Twisted Evil:   i cierpiał na  bezsenność, to nietrudno taki bajzel ożenić np

 z gpsdrive, kismetem, openvpnem, ssh,  ipseciem i diabli wiedzą, czym jeszcze.   :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## sherszen

Jacku ja dałem solved, bo mi Twoje rozwiązanie z ifplugd wystarczyło i zadziałało jak chciałem!  :Very Happy: 

Tylko po prostu napisałem, dlaczego wicd mi nie podpasowało.

Dziękuję Ci za pomoc!

----------

## Jacekalex

To pochwal się całym działającym konfigiem /etc/conf.d/net, żeby parę tysi pacjentów z identycznym problemem nie musiało nowych wątków zakładać.  :Wink: 

----------

## sherszen

Konfiguracja sieci wifi (WPA2):

```
# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

#ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

        ssid="x69" #nazwa sieci

        psk="XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX" #hasło w fomie ascii

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA2

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        group=CCMP TKIP

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        priority=0

}
```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

#config_eth0="null"

ifplugd__eth0="dhcp"
```

Startujemy z kabelka - wszystko cacy, ip z automatu, odpinamy kabelek, automatycznie włącza się wifi. 

I do tego komenda dhclient eth0/wlan0 w zależności od tego co mi się zachce.  :Wink:  Bez żadnego odpinania.

Jacek pewnie się spodziewał pełnego oskryptowania  :Smile: 

Ale jak dla mnie to to prostsze niż szarpanie się z wicd.

----------

## Jacekalex

W konfigu wpa_supplicanta radziłbym odhashować update-config i dodać opcję scan_ssid.

Obie opcje przydadzą się w przypadku używania lapka jako sprzętu mobilnego.   :Wink: 

Natomiast oskrypcić przydałoby się jeden drobiazg.

W przypadku podłączenia do publicznego hotspota (akcja domyślna, priorytet najniższy), odpalanie OpenVPN lub ewentualnie  Ipsec do {domu|biura}, i routing pacjenta przez tunel VPN. 

To samo można zrobić z każdym serwerem VPS, jeśli np rurka w {domu|biurze} się nie nadaje.

Po prostu przy  publicznych hotspotach czy np na uczelni  lepiej nie używać netu bez ssl, bo potem czasami doopa boli, a ssl też czasami miewa podatność na mitm.   :Twisted Evil: 

W żadnym NM, Wicd czy Wifi-radarze nigdzie nie widziałem podobnej opcji.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## sherszen

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> W konfigu wpa_supplicanta radziłbym odhashować update-config i dodać opcję scan_ssid.
> 
> Obie opcje przydadzą się w przypadku używania lapka jako sprzętu mobilnego.  
> 
> Natomiast oskrypcić przydałoby się jeden drobiazg.
> ...

 

Dzięki za dobre rady. Spróbuje sobie OpenVPN postawić na początek (dla celów edukacyjnych póki co), może akurat się spodoba.

Co do ataku na SSL, to mówisz coś o a'la http://wiki.squid-cache.org/Features/SslBump ?

----------

## Jacekalex

Piszę o tym, że w mojej karierze, przez ostatnie 2 lata, były chyba ze trzy alarmy dotyczące podatności openssl na mitm przeważnie dotyczyły jakiegoś konkretnego protokołu szyfrującego.

Ten numer ze Squidem o tyle nie jest straszny, że musisz akceptować certyfikat Squida.

Jeśli twój okulista nie jest ślepy, to możesz zajrzeć do informacji o wystawcy certyfikatu i jego weryfikacji, jak przeglądarka zacznie alarm.   :Twisted Evil: 

Poza tym wcale nie brakuje stron i usług, gdzie się człowiek loguje bez ssl, żeby np wspomnieć większość publicznych forów dyskusyjnych.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

